# Legit?



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

So @asmartbull had commented in my Jamaica thread about the lack of legit CCs there... just wanted to post up a couple of picks of one I picked up and see what you guys think:




































Am I deluded in thinking that with the change in regulations that I could expect to find legit Cubans at a high end resort?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I am not seeing anything that screams fake on this one, I can't pull up the site on my work computer to give you the link but there is a site that you can use for reference if you Google search.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thumbs up! Both tubo and cigar look legit to me. Triple cap? Check. Real band ? Check.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I am not seeing anything that screams fake on this one, I can't pull up the site on my work computer to give you the link but there is a site that you can use for reference if you Google search.


I found some reference photos a while back when I was confirming that a friend had given me fakes before  
I thought this looked pretty "realistic"


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I found some reference photos a while back when I was confirming that a friend had given me fakes before
> I thought this looked pretty "realistic"


when I get home I will post the link of the site, it is information only and also has older bands through current and is a wealth of knowledge for questions regarding authenticity


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Although some fakes are obvious, there are excellent counterfeit bands, tubes, and boxes. 

It is impossible to authenticate a Cuban cigar by a picture. Frankly it’s a waste of time.

Buy the vendor!

You can check with Habanos SA to authenticate any vendor. Find the regional distributor for the vendor you’re interested in off of HSAs website. Then you simply email the distributor and ask if a specific vendor is authorized.

In a couple of days, you will receive an email from the regional distributor. They know who is authorized to sell Havanas, and will tell you clearly and specifically about the vendor you asked about.

Outside of a LCdH, most Caribbean sellers are selling fakes.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Gotta be honest as a total “FISH” in the Cuban realm I’m sure as hell glad I’ve stumbled upon these forums and the knowledgeable people here to point me in the right direction. With so much counterfeiting going on it’s just so damn easy ta get DUPED! 

BIG THANKS to all you VET’S for enlightening us NOOBS.....:vs_cool:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Although some fakes are obvious, there are excellent counterfeit bands, tubes, and boxes.
> 
> It is impossible to authenticate a Cuban cigar by a picture. Frankly it's a waste of time.
> 
> ...


I'll check it out when I get home... work blocks tobacco related sites.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Although some fakes are obvious, there are excellent counterfeit bands, tubes, and boxes.
> 
> It is impossible to authenticate a Cuban cigar by a picture. Frankly it's a waste of time.
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Caribbean Cigars Corporation NV is the distributor for HSA in the Caribbean, including Jamaica.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

bpegler said:


> Caribbean Cigars Corporation NV is the distributor for HSA in the Caribbean, including Jamaica.


Thank you!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

All good advice, except... except you've got a couple of singles brought back from vacation that look good, came in tubes which are rarely faked, and are not likely to just sit there unsmoked for fear that it may or may not be real. Might as well try it. 

Even if it were fake (and personally, I'm not as convinced of that as some), it would probably be an okay fake. I say that because the hotel sells them with the assumption that they'll be smoked then and there on the property.

Besides, if you're really worried about it call Sandals' US marketing office and tell them of your concerns. If they don't put your mind at ease I don't know what will. Ya' see, their whole existence revolves around being successful at making people want to pay good money, and lots of it, to book their properties. I would think they'd go the extra mile to ensure their brand's good name isn't besmirched by reviews alleging they rip-off their customers by selling high-dollar fake cigars. You get what I mean? They ought to be willing to investigate and at least get the name of the distributor to make sure your mind is put at ease.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> All good advice, except... except you've got a couple of singles brought back from vacation that look good, came in tubes which are rarely faked, and are not likely to just sit there unsmoked for fear that it may or may not be real. Might as well try it.
> 
> Even if it were fake (and personally, I'm not as convinced of that as some), it would probably be an okay fake. I say that because the hotel sells them with the assumption that they'll be smoked then and there on the property.
> 
> Besides, if you're really worried about it call Sandals' US marketing office and tell them of your concerns. If they don't put your mind at ease I don't know what will. *Ya' see, their whole existence revolves around being successful at making people want to pay good money, and lots of it, to book their properties. I would think they'd go the extra mile to ensure their brand's good name isn't besmirched by reviews alleging they rip-off their customers by selling high-dollar fake cigars.* You get what I mean? They ought to be willing to investigate and at least get the name of the distributor to make sure your mind is put at ease.


This was my thought process when making the purchases. 
I was mostly posting this thread to see if there was any obvious reason to be concerned about authenticity. I'm planning on smoking the cigars regardless - but at the same time I'd like to be sure I'm getting an accurate taste of what they should be.

I will use the distributor information to check on "real" sellers on the next island we visit in case I want to make a larger purchase though...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Even if it were fake (and personally, I'm not as convinced of that as some), it would probably be an okay fake. I say that because the hotel sells them with the assumption that they'll be smoked then and there on the property.


The Hard Rock in Punta Cana sell fake Cubans and Dominicans. Don't assume because a large hotel house a Cafe, that they are legit........don't assume anything. There are guys on this and other hoards that are out 1000's based on reputations that were above reproach.

.....and while it is true tubes are unlikely to be fake, I have seen authentic cigars removed and the tubes used to house fakes. Truth be told, there is a Canadian website that will produce flawless bands.....

Stick to LCDH overseas


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> The Hard Rock in Punta Cana sell fake Cubans and Dominicans. Don't assume because a large hotel house a Cafe, that they are legit........don't assume anything. There are guys on this and other hoards that are out 1000's based on reputations that were above reproach.
> 
> .....and while it is true tubes are unlikely to be fake, I have seen authentic cigars removed and the tubes used to house fakes. Truth be told, there is a Canadian website that will produce flawless bands.....
> 
> Stick to LCDH overseas


I won't argue that. But there's just no sense putting the guy in a panic over a couple of cigars he already owns. Best way to find out in that circumstance is to smoke them. And to my way of thinking, even though he has limited experience with Cubans, he'll likely know it if they're real... though if they're not, he might still be left wondering until he does get a real one.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> I won't argue that. But there's just no sense putting the guy in a panic over a couple of cigars he already owns. Best way to find out in that circumstance is to smoke them. And to my way of thinking, even though he has limited experience with Cubans, he'll likely know it if they're real... though if they're not, he might still be left wondering until he does get a real one.


Make that "no experience with Cubans"


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

If it is a fake, then someone went to exceptional lengths to pass it off as real. Everything about it looks exactly like the ones I have in my box. I would bet that it is constructed properly with high quality tobacco. Whether that tobacco is Cuban or not is YTBD. I say light'er up!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> If it is a fake, then someone went to exceptional lengths to pass it off as real. Everything about it looks exactly like the ones I have in my box. I would bet that it is constructed properly with high quality tobacco. Whether that tobacco is Cuban or not is YTBD. I say light'er up!


I'm waiting for the temps to get out of the teens so I can fire one up!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> I'm waiting for the temps to get out of the teens so I can fire one up!


Agreed! That cigar deserves optimal rest and perfect weather IMHO.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

curmudgeonista said:


> I won't argue that. But there's just no sense putting the guy in a panic over a couple of cigars he already owns. Best way to find out in that circumstance is to smoke them. And to my way of thinking, even though he has limited experience with Cubans, he'll likely know it if they're real... though if they're not, he might still be left wondering until he does get a real one.


Never intended to ruin the OP's day, and for that I apologize. My initial post was a suggestion to leave questionable cigars out of circulation as member on this board have been burnt with trades and PIF. I should have just said " don't trust hotel shops unless it is in Cuba or has an LCDH sign overhead. Apologies....


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

asmartbull said:


> Never intended to ruin the OP's day, and for that I apologize. My initial post was a suggestion to leave questionable cigars out of circulation as member on this board have been burnt with trades and PIF. I should have just said " don't trust hotel shops unless it is in Cuba or has an LCDH sign overhead. Apologies....


No worries, takes more than casting a little doubt to ruin my day 
I appreciate the "looking out" - I'm a relative newbie to decent cigars and barely even a newbie ... more like a nobie with regards to Cubans. 
Don't worry - I was planning on keeping the few sticks I picked up for myself anyway because I had never tried them before and wasn't sure when I'd get a chance again (on the assumption they were real).

I did reach out to the regional distributor to find out whether sandals and the airport duty free were legit resellers - I'll let you guys know what I hear. Prior to my next trip (Grenada in February) I'll do some research ahead of time to find a legitimate shop if there is one. It hadn't occurred to me before because I wasn't aware I could legally bring them home until this last trip.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

PTAaron said:


> No worries, takes more than casting a little doubt to ruin my day
> I appreciate the "looking out" - I'm a relative newbie to decent cigars and barely even a newbie ... more like a nobie with regards to Cubans.
> Don't worry - I was planning on keeping the few sticks I picked up for myself anyway because I had never tried them before and wasn't sure when I'd get a chance again (on the assumption they were real).
> 
> I did reach out to the regional distributor to find out whether sandals and the airport duty free were legit resellers - I'll let you guys know what I hear. Prior to my next trip (Grenada in February) I'll do some research ahead of time to find a legitimate shop if there is one. It hadn't occurred to me before because I wasn't aware I could legally bring them home until this last trip.


PM me your addy......


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> PM me your addy......


Old school. Very classy old school.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Never intended to ruin the OP's day, and for that I apologize. My initial post was a suggestion to leave questionable cigars out of circulation as member on this board have been burnt with trades and PIF. I should have just said " don't trust hotel shops unless it is in Cuba or has an LCDH sign overhead. Apologies....





asmartbull said:


> PM me your addy......


Just like the old days around here i love it especially this time of year!:vs_cool:
Once a class act always a class act!:wink2:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

PTAaron said:


> Make that "no experience with Cubans"


That should change in the next day or two 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

